# 2006 Jetta 2.0T oil filter location



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

I need to know what side of the car the oil filter is located on a 2006 Jetta 2.0T.I just had the oil changed at the dealership and noticed it leaving oil spots on the passenger side.I will be taking it back on Monday but Im trying to figure out if the leaks from the oil change or from something else.Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

under the car. Remove the front splash shield


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

pretty much the center of the vehicle


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanx.I found some pics online and it looks like they prob didnt get a good seal on the drain plug.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (ald196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ald196* »_Thanx.I found some pics online and it looks like they prob didnt get a good seal on the drain plug.

...or they over tightened it and cracked the whole housing.


----------



## ald196 (Dec 2, 2008)

It goes back in tomorrow.If the broke it they will just have to fix it at their cost.


----------

